# Flatmate got some blue mountain



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Did better than me at christmas, I just got pre-ground, and although this has no roast date (only an expiry) it will still be interesting to try, and its whole bean.

So is there a generally recommended brew method? Should I take the time (and waste) required to dial this in for espresso or just grind it for aeropress/french press?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My recommendation would be to use a filter paper, grind medium coarse and not dose too high.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Spazbarista said:


> My recommendation would be to use a filter paper, grind medium coarse and not dose too high.


We dont have any drip methods, is it worth buying a clever coffee dripper specifically for it?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

A cheap plastic cone would do. Point being that if you've decent BM coffee the flavour is really subtle. It isnt any sort of standout flavour its a kind of rich cleanness. Cafetieres give muddy results and I suspect an aero press would kill it.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Vac pot is what you need!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes.......but wasteful


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> Yes.......but wasteful


Wasteful? How?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Requires a higher dose for same effect


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Not really, you can brew at pretty much the same ratio as drip, plus you can brew slightly less if you do like to dose up (which is typically by 10-13% dose weight).

But with any limited amount of coffee, it's probably best to stick to a method you know well rather than potentially wasting coffee dialling in a new method.

If you have a French press & an Aeropress I'd probably brew in the French press & then filter in the Aeropress (or a cheap cone with a Filtropa white paper) if it was deemed necessary.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My consistent experience of vacuum pots (and have owned 4) is that they require a larger dose for same given flavour than other pour over methods.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You might need to grind finer?

60g/l up to around 70g/l is the typical correction from drip to immersion, if you're having to add much more coffee than that, there may be something else at play.

Likewise you could stick at the same dose as you would for drip & only use 86% of the water in the siphon.


----------

